# What to do



## shamoo (Jun 25, 2012)

Washed, waxed, and detailed the truck Sat. Got up Sunday morning decided to hit the bowling alley for an hour before I had to pick-up my grandson to baby sit at Pa-Pas., arrived a little early so I decided to wipe truck down with one of those California Dusters. I left the bowling alley 45 minutes after arriving(9.45 a.m)., drove directly to my daughters house, picked up Chase, than right to my house. When it was time to leave, my wife drove and I sat in the back with Chase, backing out the driveway I noticed a 4" long 2"high white scrape & dent on my black bumper and a dent on the fender, Somebody clipped me at the bowling alley :evil: :evil: , I'm headen to the body shop when they open and depending on the estimate turn it in to the insurance co. Can they bang a dent out of a bumper? Should I just turn it in to the insurance co and use my "one forgiveness" from Allstate?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 25, 2012)

Moo - I would wait and see what the total cost is going to be before turning it into the the insurance company. Heck it could be less then your deductible to fix.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 25, 2012)

Definitely wouldn't use my one time forgiveness for a minor dent. Id save that for something more serious.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2012)

You can just replace the bumper yourself - look around at junk yards and online


----------



## shamoo (Jun 25, 2012)

The bodyshop owner has a Doctors appointment, going back later this afternoon. He did take a quick look and said the bumper has to be replaced, body work done, new STX sticker and since you cant clear coat a litttle area the whole side to the door has to be done.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 25, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> You can just replace the bumper yourself - look around at junk yards and online


Capt. I leave that stuff to the pros. I'm anal with my vehicles


----------



## nomowork (Jun 25, 2012)

These new fangled cars are designed to provide income to body shops!

My son has a small scratch, maybe about an inch long on his rear bumper (2001 Mustang) and the low bid was a little over $400! 

I just had a rear window replaced on my 02 Chevy van and it cost $274 and that was the low estimate!

I wonder if that military museum would sell one of their armored personnel carriers? :shock:


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 26, 2012)

shamoo said:


> The bodyshop owner has a Doctors appointment, going back later this afternoon. He did take a quick look and said the bumper has to be replaced, body work done, new STX sticker and since you cant clear coat a litttle area the whole side to the door has to be done.


I'm guessing that is going to cost you around $1,000-$1,500 Mr. 'Moo. I had the rear bumper replace on my vehicle ('01 Lexus RX300) about 7 years ago after a kid "bumped me" at a traffic light. Plastic bumper cover had to be replaced and a useless styrofoam liner too. No body damage or paint work needed. Parts & labor $850 at a local body shop, not the Lexus dealer. I know the get more for Lexus parts than Chevy parts, but I'll bet I'm close.

Check the rough parts cost here.....
https://www.partsgeek.com/mmparts/bumper_reinforcement/chevrolet/silverado_1500.html


----------



## shamoo (Jun 26, 2012)

DocWatson said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > The bodyshop owner has a Doctors appointment, going back later this afternoon. He did take a quick look and said the bumper has to be replaced, body work done, new STX sticker and since you cant clear coat a litttle area the whole side to the door has to be done.
> ...


You da man Doc, $1,456 and change, =D> I got All State, with the forgiveness thrown in the deductable dropped to $450.00, I have the platinum plan which was $750.00 deduct. The deduct drops $100.00 a year if your accident free. The forgiveness will start over again.($750.00)


----------



## Bigkat650 (Jun 26, 2012)

shamoo said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > shamoo said:
> ...



Wow... $1460 for a small dent/scrape on your bumper... That leaves me a little flabbergasted. I would think that's a $200-$400 job, maybe $600-$800 if they replaced the entire bumper. I'm in the wrong line of work!


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 26, 2012)

thats why my tailgate is still dented and my front fog light facia is still cracked.my 03 f 150 fx4 lariat is starting to look like a truck now. i gave up fixing all the little dents andd scratches a couple years back.now i just do the mechanical stuff.900 $ last month for an alternator and shift handle cuz my od kill button stopped working.it may not look showroom but it runs flawless.


----------



## De Hoog (Jun 30, 2012)

I feel your pain. My wife came in this morning after getting a coffee and wanted to know what I hit with my truck. I said I didn't hit anything...but I was at Wal-Mart yesterday. You know, I park away from just about everyone and walk the extra 100' to avoid this. The part that burns me the most is the person didn't leave a note or any information...not even an "I'm sorry". There is NO WAY they couldn't have noticed what they did...it looks like they actually would have hit my rear tire to stop.
If I had witnessed this (as a bystander, not involved) I would have taken down the car's information/license plate and waited for the victim to come out. Getting more and more mad the more I think about this.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 30, 2012)

De Hoog said:


> I feel your pain. My wife came in this morning after getting a coffee and wanted to know what I hit with my truck. I said I didn't hit anything...but I was at Wal-Mart yesterday. You know, I park away from just about everyone and walk the extra 100' to avoid this. The part that burns me the most is the person didn't leave a note or any information...not even an "I'm sorry". There is NO WAY they couldn't have noticed what they did...it looks like they actually would have hit my rear tire to stop.
> If I had witnessed this (as a bystander, not involved) I would have taken down the car's information/license plate and waited for the victim to come out. Getting more and more mad the more I think about this.



I do the same. Once I was parked in a fast food place's parking lot away from just about everyone during a coffee break. I was sitting in the driver's seat reading something when a small car with three people in it parked in front of me. The driver coasted into the space and I thought that they didn't slow down enough and sure enough they gave my van a love tap on the front bumper. I was speechless as the two younger people in the car looked up at me but the driver calmly stopped the car, walked out and didn't even come up to me to say sorry. There was really no damage as the bumper was old an scraped up thing, but geez, what happened to common courtesy, etc.?

There's no hope for humanity.


----------

